# sound plays from speaker, but no voice.. need help asap



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

got my speakers from pond tunes.. have everyting hooked up but i have no voice coming from the speakers.. the music plays but no voice.. when i slightly unplug the rca jack from the ipod.. the voice will come into play.. but when plugged all the way in.. its just music.. we have tried two different rca to ipod cables and the same result has applied. alos tried a different ipod as well... any suggestions?? going on a big ride tomorrow and need this fixed tonight!! thanks guys:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's weird usually that happens if the cable is loose. Not the other way around :thinking:


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> That's weird usually that happens if the cable is loose. Not the other way around :thinking:


same thing i thought as well.. we have tried two different ipods and two diff hook up cords.. all the way in.. the music blares but no voice! wtf!!!??
:thinking:


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Think we found the problem... the RCA hookups in the amp have come unhooked.. so I'm Just gonna get another one tomorrow.. Hope it solves it!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

